# How do you get a bigger image out of 8.5x11"



## Megaman (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a regular printer, i can only print up to 8.5x11"

i would like my images to be bigger to fit the shirt(maybe 12x16") . how would i make a bigger image with these size restrictions!? plzzzz help!


----------



## FUNKBOX (Apr 11, 2010)

Slice,Crop,Resize Picture - PICSLICE

That's a site we use. You're able to print your image out in sections.


----------



## whimsywhit (May 25, 2009)

You don't need a website. Just group your entire image and put the image on the page and print in however many sections it takes and tape your vellum together.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

get a bigger printer?


----------



## shelley_parkes (Apr 10, 2010)

photoscape is great free piece of software for image editing and resizing


----------



## JonDouglas (Sep 20, 2010)

I was using a small printer when I started and taping the film together was the best I could do. The problem with that was (with no RIP) one page would be printed a different overall size than the next. This made matching up the two pages really tough, but some hand work with markers, pens, or brushes can make it work. Multicolor jobs don't fully register right either. I've started using a local print shop to print my large positives and life is much easier. It does work, it can be done this way, I did it for awhile, a couple years actually. If you give it a shot, don't forget, you should be able to use 8.5 x 14 legal size film too, that will get you almost shoulder to shoulder. 

Hope it helps.
-Jonathan.


----------



## ddunn (Jun 30, 2010)

y just try to print them out in multiple sections... its hard lining them up sometimes though.


----------



## VBGrafx (Mar 4, 2008)

Megaman said:


> I have a regular printer, i can only print up to 8.5x11"
> 
> i would like my images to be bigger to fit the shirt(maybe 12x16") . how would i make a bigger image with these size restrictions!? plzzzz help!


can the printer take 8.5 x 14....? That would be a little bigger.... most printers that can print 8.5x11 can print 8.5x14?

also in the printer seting can you do a poster print?
this way you can tile the prints and tape the together.


----------



## Megaman (Sep 15, 2010)

ill have to see if it has this poster setting. printing them out in multiple sections seems like the best idea for now. thanks everyone for the tips. man this is going to be difficult. i feel like i should go to the print shop, but this has cost me enough money already.guess i'm wingin it!


----------



## shelley_parkes (Apr 10, 2010)

Where theres a will theres a way my friend, nothing ventured nothing gained, how chuffed will you be if you sort it yourself and everyone says... WOOOW how did you do that.. It;s always worth a try I say Ha!


----------



## RideForLifeVegas (Aug 31, 2010)

I make it on the pc as big as I need it....then I crop 1/2 to a new image and save that half.
Then I crop the other half with a bit of an overlay at the cropped middle....save the 2nd half.
Print both seperately ...and yes as stated ....tape them together finding the sweet spot so ther is no gap....that is why I suggest the 2nd crop to be a bit over center of your first crop.


----------



## RideForLifeVegas (Aug 31, 2010)

As in these images
Original...on pc
but printed as left and right seperately
with overlay so you can line them up to tape together


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

right on vegas thats what i do


----------



## shelley_parkes (Apr 10, 2010)

We like RideForLifeVegas!


----------



## RideForLifeVegas (Aug 31, 2010)

So I am doing something correct ....SWEEET...I just decided to find a way to use what I have....without spending $$


----------



## ddunn (Jun 30, 2010)

good luck!


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

you can set the image to tile(be printed on multiple pages) in illustrator and probably photoshop too...

my problem with separating the image myself was that each section would print in a different size than the other pieces and would lead to the tiles never lining up.
This even happened with my epson 1400. I just print things that are less than 13x19 now and I leave the larger stuff to others with larger equipment.

-Scott Lewis
Silk Screen Expressions
Hyzer Flip Disc Golf Apparel


----------



## DAFOWL1 (Nov 8, 2008)

I make my image the size that I want it to be and I print it in poster print. Usually in 2 pieces. I use one of those paper trimmer to cut it in a straight line as close to the image as possible. Tape the vellum together with clear scotch tape and there you go.


----------

